# Need Recipe For Zapote



## Wiz (Jul 13, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with this fruit? Zapote is the spanish spelling and usually called and spelled sapote in English. It is probably more correct to call it mamee sapote or just mamee. I can't find a recipe for this fruit. Can anyone help?


----------



## Stemar (Jul 29, 2010)

Please check what I found.Hope it will help you.Take care.

*Sapotes Dulces
*
Ingredients -

5 black sapotes
Juice of 2 oranges
¼ cup dark rum
¼ cup white sugar

Preparation:

Remove the skin and seeds from the sapotes and puree them.

Add the sugar and orange juice.

Add the rum.

When everything is well combined, chill in the refrigerator and serve in small bowls as a dessert.


----------



## Deezil (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.shannonvalewine.com.au/

They've supposedly, successfully, won a first place prize with their "Black Zapote Port". They says its their best single-fruit wine..

I'd personally start with 6-7lbs of fruit per gallon (.75-.85 kg per liter.... i think?)
Enough sugar to get it a specific gravity of 1.085-ish
Enough Acid Blend for a tartaric acidity of .55-.60 
Yeast Nutrient
Yeast Energizer
Pectic Enzyme

I dont know what alcohol level you're looking for, but that would have a bit to do with determining which yeast culture to use.. Not sure if you're going to fortify the wine, aim for a higher alcohol content without the aid of spirits, or go with a less alcohol-intense wine... 

But, if you're going for a high alcohol tolerance, its better to feed the sugar to the wine over time - by waiting until fermentation lowers the specific gravity close to 1.015-1.020 before adding another dose of sugar. Just be careful, adding too much sugar to a fermentation with an already-high alcohol content may leave you with a sweeter wine than you desire.

If i'm off base anywhere, I'm willing to bet another member of the forum will set me straight..


----------



## Wiz (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for your comments. Mamee zapote is not the same as the black sapote (which if I am not mistaken is not a true Zapote. Mamee is a relative "dry" fruit juice wise and I think I may add the juice of a couple of oranges and a couple of limes to my recipe whatever that may be at this point. I have 3 pounds in the freezer now ready to go for a gallon recipe.


----------



## Deezil (Jul 29, 2010)

From what i've gathered.. 'Sapote' was derived from 'zapote', which itself was derived from from the Nahuatl word "tzapotl" - roughly translated into "soft, sweet/edible fruit"

You're correct in the fact that the Mamey, Black and White Zapotes are genetically not related, yet having never had or even seen one myself, i would imagine the recipe would be relatively the same. They are all 'zapote' by defintion, but Mamey is the only one with related species in the same genus

I imagine the initial sugar content and flavor palette would vary dramatically between the fruit varieties, but i would still start with 6-7lbs of fruit per gallon on the first batch - and adjust the amount of fruit in the following batches if the potency of the fruit flavor was too strong/weak.

If i'm thinking the right kind of "dry" (a lack of juice within the fruit), you could try extracting more of the flavor profile by boiling some water and pouring it into your primary fermentation bucket, over the fruits - allowing them to steep before you start the fermentation process... (I really wish i've ate one of these fruits) Might be something to try with a single fruit first - i dont know if there are any bitter characteristics to the flavor profile of the Mamey, but steeping them might accidentally bring that flavor to the forefront... It might not though, and you may achieve a larger flavor profile with less fruit...

Just some thoughts, hope to help...


----------



## Wiz (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Deezil, adding the boiling water was in my plans. I sort of wish that I had never started this with this fruit as I don't really care for it myself but my wife likes it. I'll report back with the results.


----------

